# Depends vs pads for after birth?



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

I have seen it mentioned a few times on here that women like to use Depends for the first 24-48 hours after birth instead of pads.

Any thoughts on this?

I know some women also like cloth pads but I am just not a pad person and the likelihood of them getting used for normal periods is pretty darn unlikely, so I don't think it would be worth the financial commitment for me (i.e. buying them to only use postpartum).


----------



## MamasBoys (Dec 29, 2005)

I used Depends with my third birth and wooooooo they are way better and more convenient than pads! They are also great to have on hand if your water breaks, because every contraction afterwards, you will gush fluid and it is ANNOYING! lol


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Do they hold pretty well? I know when I have my period (heavy bleeder) if I am using a pad I always have leaking issues. I don't want to deal with having to change my sheets that often!

If you go with Depends how many should you buy?


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

I used depends while I was laboring at home and they were great. Without them, I would have been gushing fluid (with lots of meconium) all over the place. I ended up with two c/sections, so I didn't need them after the birth, but I imagine they would be way better than pads.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh, and they are very absorbent. They hold A LOT. Way more than a pad would.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I never used Depends. After my water broke, I gushed. It didn't bother me.

After the birth, I did not bleed enough to warrant using Depends.


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

I just used Depends after the birth of my 3rd baby. Previous two births, I used the typical hospital mesh panties with humongous hospital pads.

The Depends are sooooooooooooo much better. They were _much_ more comfortable, and I never once leaked when I was wearing them. In fact, I enjoyed them so much I used them until the package was gone before switching to normal thin pads on my regular underwear.

I'm with you, I'm not a pad person. I also considered cloth pads for PP bleeding this time around, but decided the expense wouldn't be worth it since as soon as I can, I'll switch back to my Diva cup, and the pads wouldn't get any more use. So yeah, give the Depends a try, I think you'll like it.


----------



## happyme226 (May 15, 2007)

I used Depends for the first night and then Long Ultra - Thin Pads.

The Depends just made me feel safer, less likely to leak.


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah I had never thought about using depends instead of pads until a couple of days ago I was walking by the depends and it struck me....why not?

I hate having to change pads all the time.....I do use pads (for my normal period) and already have a lot of them on hand....but for the first few days after birth I am not sure that a pad would be the best and like I said....I hate having to change them a lot.

With my last delivery, I had some left over hospital pads and mesh undies (I like mesh undies...lol) from the hospital and birthing center that my two prior were born at, so I finished those off but now I do not have anymore and had been wondering what to do.

A part of me does not want to deal with buying depends since I have a ton of pads (my mom buys in bulk and bought them for herself but them she went into menopause so she gave them to me. I honestly have several packs of them!) But the more I think about it, the more I like the idea of depends (although I do not want to look like I am wearing a diaper). I would probably just wear them for a day or so. It would be great if you could just buy a pack of two or three. About how many comes in the smallest pack? I do not want a lot left over..

Although now that I think about it, why not just buy the depends and hold the pads aside for my normal periods on down the road. It is not like pads go bad or anything! I still have many many years of periods (providing I stop having kids!!!....I have almost forgotten what it is like to have normal periods....I have not had but maybe 5 or so normal periods in the past 4 and half years!...because of pregnancy and nursing)
And with that being said, I probably would not be going back to my normal period (providing my hubby lets me nurse this time) for almost a year. Those pads have been setting in there for about 2 years or so....so I guess they can sit for another year!

So how do depends work....are they basically a diaper type thing or are they like a big pad that goes on the undies?
I did not look at them closely the other day I just saw them from down the isle.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

But can you use the ice pad thingys with depends? Cause I totally love those.


----------



## OrchideZ (Mar 2, 2008)

After having to caretake for a paralysed person about 5 years ago and having to change their adult diapers, not sure if I could bring myself to buy Depends for myself.


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

After delivery I always bleed way more than a regular period. I use cloth pads during regular periods, but trying to contain my post-partum flow in a cloth pad...not happenin'.

With both previous deliveries I used the depends "guards" or something. They are wide with sticky that goes into your regular underwear. I found a similar picture

http://www.hdis.com/itemdetail.asp?id=115
http://www.hdis.com/itemdetail.asp?id=739

Mostly, I needed these just for the first 3 days or so, then I was able to switch over to my normal pads. I hate those thick things the hospitals give you, although the mesh undies are nice!


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm curious about this too. I'm in the lunapads co-op and cant decide if i want the pp pads or to just skip those and get depends and use the lunapads for regular periods.


----------



## veggijessie (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jörð* 
But can you use the ice pad thingys with depends? Cause I totally love those.

YES!!!

I love putting a ice pad inside a depends, because then you can move around and the depends catches the melting of the pad.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlessedOne* 
So how do depends work....are they basically a diaper type thing or are they like a big pad that goes on the undies?
I did not look at them closely the other day I just saw them from down the isle.

there are different kinds,the ones that go in your underwear, diapers and adult pull up type things.


----------



## MamaJ2005 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm loving the depends! I'd rather not try to stuff huge pads into my regular underwear. The first few days, I used pads in the depends. They were much more comfortable than the alternative.


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

ewwww ya'll want to wear adult diapers... I always just wore extra heavy pads and they worked just fine for bleeding after birth.


----------



## pantufla (Jun 7, 2007)

I used the adult diaper pull-on type. They are great, IMO. I am a serious bleeder -- like, for the first 6-12 hours I end up needing to change the Depend every hour or two.







I used about half a package after my second baby, I used a full package after my first.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huskermommy* 
I'm curious about this too. I'm in the lunapads co-op and cant decide if i want the pp pads or to just skip those and get depends and use the lunapads for regular periods.

I try to use as much reusable stuff as possible and avoid disposable, but I strongly believe in making everything as easy peasy as possible during labor and for those first days postpartum. If that means I use a few disposable items, so be it. Sure beats having yet another load of laundry that needs to be done while I am busy falling in love with my baby.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

So which kind of the depends are the way to go? I was thinking about getting some. I got one pack of overnight pads but I am all for being comfortable and I think the depends sound more convenient and comfy than the pads.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sativarain1* 
ewwww ya'll want to wear adult diapers... I always just wore extra heavy pads and they worked just fine for bleeding after birth.

Oh please, lol. Seriously if wearing an adult version of a pull-up makes my life easier for a those few days after birth, I could give a rat's booty. And then me and my husband could make lots of hilarious jokes about it...


----------



## Sunshine4004 (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennaW* 
Oh please, lol. Seriously if wearing an adult version of a pull-up makes my life easier for a those few days after birth, I could give a rat's booty. And then me and my husband could make lots of hilarious jokes about it...









I couldn't agree more Jenna. I am a bit beyond the stage in my life where wearing an 'adult diaper' after giving birth would cause irreversible shame.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Last time, I was in the hospital and they had these massive pads, more like a chux curved to fit in your thighs. And they barely did the job for me for the first 3 or 4 days. I don't know if you can buy anything like that. I'm familiar with the large incontinence pads of the sort you can wear in your underwear, ie Poise, from family member care, and these were even larger than those.

This time, I will hopefully be able to manage lying in, so maybe I'll just lounge around on chux pads for a few days. I'm also thinking that without sOB management I won't bleed as heavily. I ordered a couple boxes of natra care pads, and after that I'll go back to my cloth stash.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sunshine4004* 
I couldn't agree more Jenna. I am a bit beyond the stage in my life where wearing an 'adult diaper' after giving birth would cause irreversible shame.

Hehe, no kidding. I dribble now; I'm prepared for the possibility that I'll be in them in 20 or 30 years. What's the shame in our bodies not functioning at optimal? Annoying, frustrating, maybe even disappointing. But not shameful.


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sativarain1* 
ewwww ya'll want to wear adult diapers... I always just wore extra heavy pads and they worked just fine for bleeding after birth.

What's ewwww about it? Either way something is catching the massive amounts of **** pouring out of your vag. What's the big deal? And like a PP said, there's a good chance you might need them much more often in about 30-40 years.









I'm considering using Depends too...at least for maybe the first day or so. I do have a nice postpartum pad stash I made too.


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

I used the Depends that don't fasten....you pull them up and down like underwear.

Those Depends were the best thing EVER. EVER. No twisting, no "misses" onto my undies/sheets. It was fantastic.

I wore them after all 3 of my births thanks to my MW with DS#1. Best advice ever. And I totally have no shame about it.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok so this is the second time this week that I have seen a thread about this on different forums. Before this week I had never heard of using depends. Where has this been for the last 3 pregnancies?!?!?!?!
I am definatly going to get some. I spill so easily, and I hate that pads twist and shift. I didn't even think about depends.
Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefootpoetry* 
What's ewwww about it? *Either way something is catching the massive amounts of **** pouring out of your vag.* What's the big deal? And like a PP said, there's a good chance you might need them much more often in about 30-40 years.









I'm considering using Depends too...at least for maybe the first day or so. I do have a nice postpartum pad stash I made too.

Exactly.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

By the way I totally agree that there is no shame and no problem with using whatever is best and most comfortable. I hate feeling wet, I hate feeling gooey and I hate the pads that don't stay in place and I hate messing up undies and sheets so the depends sound SO MUCH BETTER for those first few messy days. Nothing ewww about it


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

ewww was my opinion of me even remotely thinking of wearing one, there should be no shame involved if you all decide to buy them. I personally was speaking for myself. I just wouldn't do it, nor find it comfortable. jmo


----------



## rabrog (Dec 20, 2005)

I bled for 6 weeks after my DS and used Depends - they worked so well and so much better than pads.

Jenn


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

After my fourth birth, this past October, I wore depends for the first several days, with a frozen maxi pad inside for the first day or two, and with a super maxi inside it. It sure made for less laundry from soaking through pads and underwear those really heavy first days! I didnt wear depends out of the house, but just laying around recovering, yes. I had a really rough recovery with this baby, way way rougher than with my previous 3 babies, and I bled so much that my midwife had me on bedrest for 4 days after the birth. So if you know youre a heavy bleeder, seriously consider a version of depends. Sorry to post on your due date thread, it was in the new post section!


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

I am like a Depends disciple. All hail the gospel of Depends!

No, seriously, I LOVED the Depends pull-on underwear. I bled for at least 7 weeks, pretty heavily. For the first few days I tried to make do w/ the huge pads. They were awful. Made my bum more sore to sit on this big lump, leaked everywhere, had to put a chux pad under myself when I nursed, slept, everything. MW recommended Depends pull-on (not the ones w/ tape) and it was like a night and day difference. I had a rough postpartum recovery, and those little things made a big impact.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I used large pads after my first baby and I had a few leakage issues. After my second baby, I bought some depends. I got the pull up kind that you can just rip off and I freakin loved them!!! I never once had to worry about leaking and they really were quite comfortable. I was even able to put my frozen, cloth pads inside. Yep, as embarassing as it is to buy them, they are 100% the way to go IMO!!!


----------



## ishereal (Sep 12, 2007)

I used depends and they came in handy because I could not hold my bladder the first couple of days !!!!!!


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
I try to use as much reusable stuff as possible and avoid disposable, but I strongly believe in making everything as easy peasy as possible during labor and for those first days postpartum. If that means I use a few disposable items, so be it. Sure beats having yet another load of laundry that needs to be done while I am busy falling in love with my baby.

soooooooo true.....I am the same way!


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok yesterday while at walmart I looked into the depends more. I ended up buying the walmart brand of adult diapers (as embarrassing as it was...hehe).
I paid 9 or 10 bucks for a 30 pack. I do not plan on using them all but I have several other friends that are pregnant and some are doing homebirths, so I figured I would share since buying a pack half that size was the same price! *scratches head*

I got the belted underwear things. It says one size fits all.....but I am a little leary of that statement.
Anyone have any experience with "Assurrance" brand and/or belted adult diapers? What about one size fits all?

I just want to make sure that I have bought the thing that will work best for me. If not, I can always take them back and get the right ones (providing they are not opened). I only plan on using a few of them....maybe a couple a day for the first 2-3 days. I bleed more than a regular or extra strength pad can hold (atleast for the first few days). The thought of people actually being able to use normal pads for the first day or so without having to change them a million times in one day..is a baffling thought to me. I have used the gigantic hospital pads and I still have soaked them pretty good and have to change them more than I like to. Even with the huge pads, I would always have a chuck under me while sitting/laying for the first few days. And in many instances, I would still notice leaking.

So I hope these depend "want a be things" work well too. They were just a little cheaper than actual depends brand.....but I have found that many times off brands are just as good and sometimes even better than the higher priced name brands.

Any advice?


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmm...I was wondering about name brand vs generic too. I was thinking of getting this "model":

http://www.depend.com/products/individual/superplus.asp


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

These look like the same thing but cost much less:

http://www.drugstore.com/products/pr...BUY-PLST-0-CAT


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

They seem to have good reviews......but honestly if you have a walmart near, it would probably be cheaper going with the off brand they have. I think you could get like 16, 18, 20 count pack depending on size and/or absorbancy for 8 something. Or the pack like I got was a 30 count pack for the same price as the smaller packs. I am not sure why there is a price difference. Maybe because theses are belted not like the normal pull up type underwear. I wonder if the belted ones would be uncomfortable while sleeping?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I think it depends on your flow, but I know in the first 24 hours I'm thankful for the extra large/wide pads that the hospital gave me. Larger than what I would ever buy at home.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Something tells me to stay away from the belted ones. I think I want to go with the more "full coverage" ones, I don't mind spending a bit more. One of the reason I am considering the "Depends" is because I worry about the shifting while sleeping and then leaking.

We just got a King sized bed in Feb and we only have one set of sheets so far (those things are expensive) so I really want to prevent leaking on the sheets. Although I am going to try and get a second set before the baby comes.


----------



## Fonderabsynthe (Apr 30, 2008)

I would imagine an off brand would be just as good, but there's no shame in asking someone who is standing there purchasing Depends if they've ever tried the generic. They may look at you funny for a minute with the big belly and all but need is need.

I didn't think about Depends with my son. Honestly I was new to it all and was just going along. I bled most of the 6 weeks post partum and I used the mesh hospital undies and the long pads for most of the first week and then switched to super longs that my Mom brought me. I had an episiotomy so I was worried about keeping the area vented and clean so it would heal properly.

Do you think Depends has enough breathing room for those who get episiotomies? I don't want something that is so great at absorbing but doesn't let the air flow like a cotton panty.


----------



## hillklinz (May 1, 2008)

i used adult diapers after the birth, i just felt safer wearing them while lying down with vistors in the room, i had a very heavy flow, i also put a pad inside the diaper simply because i havent used pads since i was 12 and i needed to get used to wear to place them again. very helpful and by the second day at the hospital i only needed the pad, i needed have to buy diapers to take the hospital with me though, it was provided...


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennaW* 
Something tells me to stay away from the belted ones. I think I want to go with the more "full coverage" ones, I don't mind spending a bit more. One of the reason I am considering the "Depends" is because I worry about the shifting while sleeping and then leaking.

We just got a King sized bed in Feb and we only have one set of sheets so far (those things are expensive) so I really want to prevent leaking on the sheets. Although I am going to try and get a second set before the baby comes.

I never thought about shifting with the belted ones....although honestly I will still probably keep a chuck under me and baby for the first few days anyway. But I would just prefer no leaks anyway.

In regards to sheets. If you do not mind used stuff, then just go to a resale shop and buy some cheap sheets from there (obviously wash them first...lol) and you could use those for the first week or so...so you would not ruin your new sheets. Although that would not help protect your mattress. I would suggest a mattress cover to anyone anyway. It is annoying having a new mattress and it getting stained right away. And it is amazing how easily that happens. The kids pee in it, the baby barfs on it, you leak on it, ect. So a mattress cover is a good idea anyway. I wish I would have gotten one of the plastic lined ones. I only bought a quilted cloth cover...thinking it would absorb and prevent the liquid from going through.......I was wrong.







:

Or just still have a chuck under you for extra protection....that is what I will probably do. Or maybe just a thick towel. I am going to try to avoid using as many chucks this time. I hate throwing those things away!







:


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh, when we bought the mattress we bought a very high quality mattress cover that is waterproof. Yeah, I didn't spend almost $3000 on a new bed to have it ruined, lol.

The second hand sheets is a really good idea, I will have to keep an eye out for those.

And yeah, I hate throwing stuff away too but I want to make my life easy that first week so I am ok with creating some waste. Hey I plan on switching to cloth TP once the babe is here since I will be washing cloth dipes anyway, and that is the only disposable product we have in our house right now, so I will rationalize it with that....


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I just splurged and bought myself a nice new pair of jammies for the hospital
($30 is a splurge for me) so I'm off to Walmart to buy some Depends!!! I remember having leakage with my first, and I don't want to ruin my jammies or my memory foam on my bed! I also hate that pads slide around so much. I haven't tried them before but I'm willing to see how they work.


----------



## catholicmama (Apr 28, 2004)

Can you get depends if you weigh alot? LOL I'm up over 200 now. A good amount. LOL


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catholicmama* 
Can you get depends if you weigh alot? LOL I'm up over 200 now. A good amount. LOL

the ones that I bought (off brand) say that they are a "one size fits all", but I do not believe it. I have not opened them yet. I am actually concerned in the opposite manner. I am small and wonder if they are really going to fit me right or just leak all over the place because they are too big.
They do have XL depends (atleast I think I saw them)....I do not know if that would work for you though. You might ask the pharmacists or someone that you know that wears them.

I would imagine that they would have some out there......there are a lot of people over 200lbs and I would assume that they would have some size to accomodate them.


----------



## catholicmama (Apr 28, 2004)

looks like they would work . they have:

L 44"-54" 170-260 lbs. 38"-50"
XL 48"-64" 200-300 lbs. 48"-64"

i wonder which one would be better(I weigh about 220ish right now at soon to be 9 months pregnant) bleh


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catholicmama* 
looks like they would work . they have:

L 44"-54" 170-260 lbs. 38"-50"
XL 48"-64" 200-300 lbs. 48"-64"

i wonder which one would be better(I weigh about 220ish right now at soon to be 9 months pregnant) bleh

if you are talking for after birth flow, then I would say large would be fine...because of course you will be smaller then and the large still looks large enough.
If you are needing to wear them before the baby is born.......then I am not sure. Maybe the XL one. I guess it would depend more on your measurements than your weight.
Not sure....


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

I'd go w/the large


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I used them for a couple days after both of my births before switching over to pads, the last thing I wanted to worry about was having to change the sheets every time I woke up! And if you just want a few, I've seen them for sale in individual packages in the travel or luggage section in case you don't want to buy a big pack.

I have my post-partum mama cloth, but I'll get some Depends for the first few days again.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I just bought some depends after reading a thread raving about them here















Whatever makes those days easier works for me! I hate leaks so they seem like a great alternative to pads that shift and stuff


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

I thought about using depends and then chickened out every time I went down the aisle. It turned out I didn't have a whole lot of PP bleeding (far less than a period, actually), but those gigantic pads that they give at the hospital (HB xfer) _really suck_ and they kept falling out of my underwear. I had Mr Toona help me EVERY time I went to the bathroom (for the first few days) to manage the ice, pad and stupid mesh underwear (don't like those either). If I had to do it again, I'd get the depends and freeze the crotch with witch hazel, so as to avoid the everythign falling everywhere scenario.

Oh I also had one "I can't control my bladder" instance. That would have been nice to have depends then too. That was day 2 PP, and not had one since.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I REALLY like the generic Depends for right after birth. I use them for the first 24-48 hours. I've used them 3 times now & find them comfortable & sooo easy.

Then, I switch to cloth pads. I just find that disposable pad use for weeks at a time makes me irritable. That in and of itself justifies buying cloth pads for me!


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
And if you just want a few, I've seen them for sale in individual packages in the travel or luggage section in case you don't want to buy a big pack.

I have my post-partum mama cloth, but I'll get some Depends for the first few days again.

I should check into that....because I seriously do not think I would need any more than a few. Typically my bleeding gets back to normal pad worthy within a day or so.


----------



## catholicmama (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlessedOne* 
if you are talking for after birth flow, then I would say large would be fine...because of course you will be smaller then and the large still looks large enough.
If you are needing to wear them before the baby is born.......then I am not sure. Maybe the XL one. I guess it would depend more on your measurements than your weight.
Not sure....

Yeah, I mean for birth flow. Ick.


----------



## apelilae (Oct 8, 2006)

Depends for the first few days/week. They hold a ton and any ice packs, etc fit well and comfortably in them and no worries about staining any panties or sheets. Then cloth mama pads for the remainder.


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

You know everyone talks about ice packs and such...I never did that...although the hospital and perhaps birthing center did supply me with some (still have them...don't know if they are good still). I guess I never felt the need for ice. Although the peri bottle with warm water and soap was a MUST for a week or so while going to the bathroom! I do not think I ever got really swollen or anything to need ice and I pretty much always felt fine down there unless going to the bathroom. Obviously I could tell that things had happen down south....but nothing too overly painful or uncomfortable. Maybe this time I will try the ice packs. I have them, I might as well use them! Maybe they will be so nice that I wonder why I did not use them before!!

I also have a lot of other things that I never used that the hospital or birthing center gave me. Such as the herbal stuff (I was not sure if it was a tea drink or to bathe in ...lol) and the pain meds. I have quite the stash of things....hehe


----------



## selena_ski (Jun 16, 2006)

okay dumb question of the day, but for those of you who have used the depends, are the cottony or that nasty driweave, type stuff


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selena_ski* 
okay dumb question of the day, but for those of you who have used the depends, are the cottony or that nasty driweave, type stuff









:
I've been wondering too!


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

I have not used them....but I would guess they would just be like really big pads.
*shrugs*


----------



## selena_ski (Jun 16, 2006)

bumping for someone that might have more knowledge


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

Depends all the way! I used them for the first 2 or 3 days after. Those horrid things they hand out in the hospital (pads from the middle ages I assume) are useless. The next time around (which will be late Nov or early Dec for me) I am going to bring some super diaps to the hospital with me. No shame, it's just easier, more confortable, less messy, etc, etc.

I had uncommonly, massive swelling for a couple days after (couldn't sit or walk with my legs together). Even one of my recovery nurses said, "Oh my goodness! Thats not normal honey." when examining me a half day after I gave birth. Pads rub too closely to the skin and cause irratation. Also, unless you can find some pads made with incredible material (none of the drug store brands) they also, are likely to cause hygiene issues, rash, or even infection if worn over swollen or broken skin. If you end up with external stitches a pad is likely to catch on them (because of close contact) and that wouldn't be so comfortable. Although the diapers aren't very easily hidden under clothes, you aren't likely to be doing much walking out on the town for a few days anyway.

The Depends (or cheaper off brand adult diapers) have wetness absorbtion and protection all around so you can more easily sleep and BF in any desired position without having to worry about leaking. For the first couple days of heavy bleeding (much worse than heavy menstral flow in most cases) the Depends allow you to relax a bit because you're not running (or waddling slowly and in pain in my case) to thebathroom every hour on the dot to avoid overflow.

It certainly won't hurt to buy a pack and try it. Have both ready for after your birth.

Also, the hospital I went to also used infant diapers for this purpose. They would put an ice pack into the underwear then an infant diaper open on top of it. You had that lovely cooling effect and the absorbtion of the infant diaper. BUT, the infant diaper really only works while you're laying or sitting in one position without moving. For the same effect I'd suggest buying a pack of comfy Granny panties to wear over Depends. You could easily put an ice pack in the underwear to help with swelling.

Ok, done rambling.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

In the hospital with my 1st, they used frozen newborn diapers (at least that's what they looked like). So this time (having a hb), I'm thinking about using a couple of DD's Seventh Generation training pants opened up inside one of those mesh panties. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

I loved the GIANT pads w/ mesh underwear if you're having a HB you can order them online from a hb supply store. If you are having a hospital birth they'll give you some and you can ask for more. My advice is to get as many of the giant pads as the nurses will give you.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I used them both times and was grateful to have them. In my first few days of periods I am likely to go through a super pad in an hour to hour and a half. I'm a redhead, a bleeder. After birth bleeding is insane. They felt pretty similar to a regular pad. They didn't have that mesh dri-weave layer on top that sticks to you. They gave them to me at the hospital. They also wet a newborn diaper and froze it and gave me those right after birth, very nice. If you're birthing at a hospital, I'd call ahead to the hospital and ask what they provide. I made the mistake of way overpacking the first time around. I would also ask what the charges are for pads and depends and diapers and such. There is often a routine charge up to a certain amount whether you use them or not, so better to use them. Also, to the mama who asked about the herbs, they were probably bath herbs and are just heavenly for a sore post-baby bottom.


----------



## KerriAZ (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommathea* 
Ok so this is the second time this week that I have seen a thread about this on different forums. Before this week I had never heard of using depends. Where has this been for the last 3 pregnancies?!?!?!?!
I am definatly going to get some. I spill so easily, and I hate that pads twist and shift. I didn't even think about depends.
Thanks Ladies!!!

DITTO EXACTLY!! (except I am on baby #3, so why didn't someone tell me about this for the frist TWO!







) Soooooo off to Target in the morning! Ha ha ha


----------



## apelilae (Oct 8, 2006)

Two of my friends thought I was crazy for doing this and they already have 2 kids. When #3 came along, they tried it and LOVED IT. It was so much easier, no leaking and the ice packs were easier to use.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm a cloth user and made my own, waaaaaay more cost effective. I REALLY didn't like pads and used a Diva cup but I needed the pads just for a little extra security







Once I tried the cloth pads I didn't mind them. They are totally different then the plastic ones. I will be making extra thick ones for PP.

Honestly, once you try a cloth pad you will realize just how comfortable they are, MUCH, much, much different then regular plastic, sticky pads, yuck!!

Try cutting a few pieces of flannelette and place in your underwear to try it out.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

subbing so I remember to come back and read - but little guy is demanding pool time


----------



## jaceycat24 (Aug 31, 2005)

i bought walmarts brand. i think its called assurance. i loved them. my daughter is 12 days old and i am still using them. i am a heavy bleeder so i find them much more convenient. i have not leaked at all. i did the pads one day when i went to church and did leak. luckily i was wearing black.

i am not sure what they are made of but they are comfy.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

So did anyone ever say if the Depends are cottony or dry-weavy?


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I plan on using some of my dd's 7th gen training pants (opened at the seams).


----------



## Green Phoenix (May 17, 2008)

http://www.poise.com/Products/Panty.aspx

With my second, I used the Poise panty -- and it was the BEST! I hate worrying about my underware, having to wash so much, and the hospital pads and mesh panties drive me nuts.

I felt only slightly guilty about it being disposable. I use cloth as much as possible, but I felt this was a necessity.


----------



## at_the_hip (Jan 12, 2008)

Some mentioned that the Depends are too bulky to hide easily under clothing...are the Poise panties any different?

I've had PPH with my last 2 births but with all 3 I've passed a pretty large (large lemon to orange size) clot the day or two after. It'd be nice to know that I had a little more protection in that instance, particularly if I need to go out since dh will still be recovering from surgery.

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlessedOne* 
Ok yesterday while at walmart I looked into the depends more. I ended up buying the walmart brand of adult diapers (as embarrassing as it was...hehe).
I paid 9 or 10 bucks for a 30 pack. I do not plan on using them all but I have several other friends that are pregnant and some are doing homebirths, so I figured I would share since buying a pack half that size was the same price! *scratches head*

I got the belted underwear things. It says one size fits all.....but I am a little leary of that statement.
Anyone have any experience with "Assurrance" brand and/or belted adult diapers? What about one size fits all?

I just want to make sure that I have bought the thing that will work best for me. If not, I can always take them back and get the right ones (providing they are not opened). I only plan on using a few of them....maybe a couple a day for the first 2-3 days. I bleed more than a regular or extra strength pad can hold (atleast for the first few days). The thought of people actually being able to use normal pads for the first day or so without having to change them a million times in one day..is a baffling thought to me. I have used the gigantic hospital pads and I still have soaked them pretty good and have to change them more than I like to. Even with the huge pads, I would always have a chuck under me while sitting/laying for the first few days. And in many instances, I would still notice leaking.

So I hope these depend "want a be things" work well too. They were just a little cheaper than actual depends brand.....but I have found that many times off brands are just as good and sometimes even better than the higher priced name brands.

Any advice?

ok so I used these after I had my baby.....
I can not say that I was overly happy. Depends may be better but I was not pleased with mine.
Here is why...
only came with one set of belts.....so it makes it hard for me to give the remaining pack to other people....since it is kind of weird to share the belts (atleast in my opinion)....although it did come with a mail in coupon for more belts.......
also the belts were hard to find...I had to rip open the whole bag and dig through to find them
they were way too big for me ....not around the waist but they sagged and caused irritation....but this may be because they are one size fits all
they were bulky....but I expected that

so I would not suggest these......maybe it would work better for a bigger person than me.


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

I would suggest to everyone the pull up underwear style depends. I used them with my ds's birth and they rocked! They were soft, comfy, didn't press or irritate my belly or other areas. Pad's caused leaking on the bed etc. and these were awesome for no leaking. They didn't show under pants etc. and weren't bulky. In other words, they were perfect.


----------



## catholicmama (Apr 28, 2004)

just used generic depends after my homebirth and LOVED them. can't believe it took me 5 kids to figure out how great they are!!!


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Once I tried cotton/hemp pads or prefolds for my postpartum pads I'll never use another paper product. The cloth is sooo much more comfortable!


----------



## jmmom (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't know if this has already been suggested, but once my flow slowed down a little bit - maybe after 4-5 days - I used cloth diapers! (Not ones that were shared with ds, lol.) I supposed it's pretty much the same as using a cloth pad. I highly, highly recommend it.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

I will NOT use Depends or any off-brand after the new babe comes. They have the same kind of gel in them that disposable diapers have, and I think those little gel pellets may have interfered with the healing in my case. On the package of disposable dipes they say it's harmless and can be wiped off your babe's skin, but for broken skin....no thanks! It was incredibly painful.

I'll probably use disposable maxi pads, or some cloth pads. I have a few, and the pp's are right, you can't beat 'em for comfort.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

i think the Depends are probably cottony-cover and not the weirdo plasticky dry-weave stuff. i bought a pack of Affirm (Target's generic brand) and they are cottony. i don't like the idea of using them because of the chemicals, but i know i bled a lot for about a week or so after ds was born so i decided to buy them for just-in-case. whatever i don't use, i plan on giving to my midwives so they can pass them on to other clients of theirs that might need them. one could always post them on freecycle or craig's list as well, if they had some they needed to pass on...anyways, if i do use some of them i will probably only be using them for the initial period of really heavy flow and then switch to my momma cloth.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie* 
In the hospital with my 1st, they used frozen newborn diapers (at least that's what they looked like). So this time (having a hb), I'm thinking about using a couple of DD's Seventh Generation training pants opened up inside one of those mesh panties. Has anyone tried this?

I also used newborn diapers last time (and also for my miscarriage) and plan on having some around if the pads are too messy. We keep some disposable diapers around for trips, so I think I have a dozen or so that I can use for the first few days.

Those Poise Panties do look pretty good though!


----------

